# (DUDE) Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe



## Lyncon6EchO (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi everyone. The thing is that I started to investigate a bit and it seems that because of its age the Realtek ALC1220 seems better than SB Recon3D besides the fact that it no longer has official support, I have a logitech Z-906 and I don't know whether to leave the Sound Blaster or not since I recently installed two M2's and I think I've maxed out the PCI lanes. What dou you recommend? Thank you. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

While I think the SB card is probably better and has more features (I'm a long term SB user), the onboard sound you mentioned is also not bad at all. It's your choice, you can try it out if you want to see if the sound characteristic changes. Try it out = the best way to decide.


----------



## Lyncon6EchO (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> While I think the SB card is probably better and has more features (I'm a long term SB user), the onboard sound you mentioned is also not bad at all. It's your choice, you can try it out if you want to see if the sound characteristic changes. Try it out = the best way to decide.


Thanks! I will make a test to see how and we will see if it is better or worse xD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2022)

Kanan said:


> While I think the SB card is probably better and has more features (I'm a long term SB user), the onboard sound you mentioned is also not bad at all. It's your choice, you can try it out if you want to see if the sound characteristic changes. Try it out = the best way to decide.





Lyncon6EchO said:


> Thanks! I will make a test to see how and we will see if it is better or worse xD



First time to see a Sound device having a firmware update.






						Creative Worldwide Support >
					

Welcome to Creative Worldwide Support. Get technical help for your Creative products through Knowledgebase Solutions, firmware updates, driver downloads and more.



					support.creative.com


----------



## Lyncon6EchO (Feb 8, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> First time to see a Sound device having a firmware update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Firmware is for the external recon3d, the internal only has the drivers and applications and well, after several tests I'm left with the SB Recon3D. The realtek doesn't have any type of configuration panel and it doesn't seem like the sound blaster still works fine on windows 11.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 8, 2022)

Lyncon6EchO said:


> The Firmware is for the external recon3d, the internal only has the drivers and applications and well, after several tests I'm left with the SB Recon3D. The realtek doesn't have any type of configuration panel and it doesn't seem like the sound blaster still works fine on windows 11.


Use the W10 drivers


----------



## Kanan (Feb 8, 2022)

Lyncon6EchO said:


> The Firmware is for the external recon3d, the internal only has the drivers and applications and well, after several tests I'm left with the SB Recon3D. The realtek doesn't have any type of configuration panel and it doesn't seem like the sound blaster still works fine on windows 11.


Windows 7 up to 11 are all related with each other, so older drivers usually work. I used a X Fi card for about 16 years until I got a MB that didn't have PCI slot anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Windows 7 up to 11 are all related with each other, so older drivers usually work. I used a X Fi card for about 16 years until I got a MB that didn't have PCI slot anymore.


This is correct. As long as the driver is signed, windows 7 (and even vista) drivers work in windows 11 - you just need to match x64 and x86


----------

